# Electric smoker



## Mikeg77583

Who has one ? Who likes it ? Who hates it? ... I have a smoker that holds few racks and briskets but thinking about buying an electric smoker ??? .... I'll always use my big smoker just keeping fire going and watching it smoke is why I do it but sometimes I don't have time to check it every 30 min for 14 hours.... Electric smoker a good choice ?! Does it have a good smoke taste ? Love how u can set temp and leave it for an hour or 3 ..... Any help ?


----------



## w_r_ranch

You will find people that say they're the greatest & others that say they suck. I suggest that you find someone that has one & will actually let you taste their brisket. Everybody's tastes are different...

I personally don't own one & would never waste my money for what I consider a 'novelty' (see what I mean?).


----------



## Ducktracker

Love my electric smoker. Never done a brisket yet but love the ribs. Put the meat in it and take off to go fishing when I get home it's done. I don't think it's quite as good as a pit but pretty good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2

w_r_ranch said:


> You will find people that say they're the greatest & others that say they suck. I suggest that you find someone that has one & will actually let you taste their brisket. Everybody's tastes are different...
> 
> I personally don't own one & would never waste my money for what I consider a 'novelty' (see what I mean?).


Your just spoiled because you cook on a pit that cost you what some peoples car cost.:biggrin:


----------



## Chuckybrown

I have a Masterbuilt 30. $199 at Academy.

Go here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f

Lots to learn!! In the search function of the above website, type in MES30 (Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 30) and watch all the ideas, recipes come your way.

I bought mine six weeks or so ago. I've done brisket, ribs, chickens, pork butts, etc.... UNBELIEVABLY good!


----------



## w_r_ranch

H2 said:


> Your just spoiled because you cook on a pit that cost you what some peoples car cost.:biggrin:


LOL!!! It's not worth that much, maybe the same as a set or tires/wheels. :rotfl:


----------



## Mikeg77583

Thanks for all the info ! I know electric will
Never replace my pecan burning Leaky smoker but I just may give it a try .... Smoking a thanksgiving turkey with less headache sounds great lol plus my current smoker is so big I can't lite it for just one rack or a loin if it just us lol waste of good wood ! I always full it up when it's lite ! The electric will let me be able to cook just regular dinner .... We'll see how it turns out thanks again....btw I was leaning towards 40" master built


----------



## old 37

I have the 40" Masterbuilt and it's great. At my age , it's nice not to have to mess with it all day and now can have my beverage while doing something else. If you can, get the one with a remote.


----------



## fISHBUD

I love mine!

You will find yourself smoking a whole lot more because it is so easy.

There is a Masterbuilt facebook page which has a ton of tips and recipes.


----------



## capfab

Look at a Traeger or other pellet cooker as well for oven ease and wood flavor.


----------



## MRDEJ

Given the 40" Masterbuilt for Christmas. Love it. I still prefer the stick burner, but the electric is handy when I can't be around to watch the stick burner.

Moe





'


----------



## bassguitarman

I have a small offset smoker, and an electric smoker. There is a difference of flavor, and I probably prefer the offset. That being said, I use the electric a lot more because of the convenience. 

I did have one problem with the electric a few years back. My daughter bragged on my smoked chicken so much that she wanted me to cook a dinner for her and her boyfriend. I set the electric up with the chicken, then spent a couple of hours fixing the rest of the meal. I checked on the chicken and found that the element had burned out, probably a few minutes after I plugged it in. Obviously, our meal was a bit late that night.


----------



## UnclePoPo

I have a Masterbuilt that I received as a Christmas present a couple of years ago. I have cooked brisket, pork butt, chicken, etc... Chicken is okay, since I don't like very much smoke on chicken. I have never cooked a brisket on it that I have liked. Very little smoke and nearly no ring. What is worse, it seems to me it drys the meat out, it just doesn't seem to stay as moist as my regular wood smoker.

I do like the convenience of setting the temp and leaving it. I still have it and use it for things like dove or duck wraps, stuffed jalapeÃ±os, it does a great job on things like that since it is a short cook time.


----------



## Mikeg77583

I noticed academy has the 40" on sale ... Has the top controls not the front but still has a window and remote $299 sounds like a decent deal ..... Or should get the front control with bigger window ??? Or bass pro has a new 40" with blue tooth and all kinds of bells and whistles but it's $450 ..... Opinions ?


----------



## UnclePoPo

Don't worry about the window. After one or two uses you will not be able to use the window anyway. So if that is any deciding factor for you don't worry about it. I have the top controls on mine and they have been good no problems. I have the remote on mine which is very nice.


----------



## inventurous

Check out the Smokin-It electric. I have the small and have been very happy with it. Pork butts, briskets, ribs, all come out great. All stainless steel, seals well, and only regret is that I should have gone for the larger size.

Couple of quirks of the electric are that you generally don't get a smoke ring due to no actual combustion occurring, and the temp range is somewhat limited on most, which actually hasn't mattered to me except when I've been tempted to do a turbo smoke (higher temp, shorter time)

Recently acquired a Green Egg, so I'm doing most everything in that now, but I'll probably still keep the electric, because it's just so convenient.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I have a smokin tex and love it for ribs, chicken and pork butt. My wife even uses it every now and then. It's convenient and uses little wood. I do not like brisket cooked on it. I cook brisket on my 36'' offset stick burner. I love all of my pitt's and grills. some say I have to many just like fishing rods but each has a purpose in life. 
I use charcoal and wood in the electric and it really makes a difference in taste.


----------



## prarie dog

I have a 40" Masterbuilt that is very handy to smoke on. Before kids and sports I had time to tend a couple of different old school smokers that do a fantastic job, think the taste is better than the electric. However, the electric gets used all the time because we can prep a brisket or butt on Wednesday or Thursday night, pop it in the electric at 10 on Friday and depart for a ball game or hockey game on Saturday with a pretty well smoked brisket the kids can sell in the concession stand. It's not the best but it's very good.


----------



## Mikeg77583

Well I pulled the trigger, $299 at academy not bad.... Although academy carries ALOT of pellets, they don't carry any smoker that use them or I might have went that route ..... I plan on smoking smoke ribs and a turkey breast soon. I'll post up some pics see how it does... Again thanks for all the help!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I have a Cookshack and really like it. We all have different strengths and weaknesses; my back is too bad to deal with carrying heavy logs to burn. I have mine attached to a stainless steel buss cart like used to clean tables in a restaurant. It is so simple to use. The meat definitely gets the smoke flavor, how can it not? Is it as good as what a really good cook can produce on a true fire burner? Probably not. 

Also, an electric does not produce a smoke ring in your meat. The smoke ring is not really produced from smoke soaking into the meat, it is a chemical process involving nitrates where the outer layer is actually cured. These nitrates are not produced in the temperatures of an electric, but are in the temperature of the fire box portion of cookers. My smoker has a maximum temperature digital setting of 300Â°, the coals in a fire box are much hotter.

I guess most electrics work the same. Mine has an electric heating element that is thermostatically controlled just like your oven inside. There is a stainless steel box that sits on top of the electric heating element. You put a chunk of your wood of choice in that box. The chunk of wood just smolders instead of actually catching fire, because there is not enough oxygen in the smoker box to support a fire. There is a small vent hole on top and a small drain hole on the bottom for grease drippings.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Looked at the Masterbuilt and read the reviews.

Has anyone tried the electric smoker from "smokin-it #1"? All stainless and appears to be pretty simple and cheap replacement parts, all considering.

Smokin-it


----------



## inventurous

Bearwolf34 said:


> Looked at the Masterbuilt and read the reviews.
> 
> Has anyone tried the electric smoker from "smokin-it #1"? All stainless and appears to be pretty simple and cheap replacement parts, all considering.
> 
> Smokin-it


Have it. Love it. Only regret is not springing for the #2.


----------



## peckerwood

I read several times that briskets don't get smoke rings on electric.A cat I worked with many years got into competition smoking,(weed and wood)and he told me pickling salt rubbed on the meat would make an extra deep smoke ring,and was later against the rules to use.He has a smoker built by a dude South of Ft.Worth,Johhny Triggs that he paid several 1,000 bucks for,but now only cooks on an electric smoker.He uses apple wood chips from Cabela's that I get for him about once a month.Usually 4 bags,so he must use it a lot.The stuff he brought to work was outstanding.Sorry to be so long,but I'm wanting one too.I noticed Cabela's,Gander Mnt.,and Bass Pro are getting in a lot of gas smokers.Reckon that's a whole nuther thread.


----------



## inventurous

One other consideration based on the OP's concerns with his existing smoker - you might also consider investing in a wifi-enabled pit controller if you're already happy with your smoker, but want to automate the process a bit.

BBQ Guru and Stoker are two of the more common options. They use temp sensors for both the food and the pit, and adjust airflow to maintain temp until targets are reached. Both run around $300 or so, depending on accessories. I'm planning to get a Stoker for my BGE someday.


----------



## fangard

UnclePoPo said:


> Don't worry about the window. After one or two uses you will not be able to use the window anyway. So if that is any deciding factor for you don't worry about it. I have the top controls on mine and they have been good no problems. I have the remote on mine which is very nice.


Exactly. Window was a total waste, unless you want to scrub it after every use.


----------



## uncle dave

Got a traeger, now I've got to learn to cook on it. The first two times was not sucsessful according to my wife's taste buds. I will endeavor to do better.


----------



## Franklin

UDS set it and it will kick ago for 10 -12 hours


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

I've had a Bradley for 13 years and cooked all the stuff talked about here..

It's the only one I'll use. Might upgrade to the 6 tray in the near future.

http://www.susanminor.org/

:brew2:


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I burned up the element in 2 of the masterbuilt smokers after that I bought a commercial smokin tex and haven't looked back. It will set you back about $1200.00 dollars but well worth the cost. I suggest buying a commercial rated smoker. Alot of time I smoke brisket on my trailer pit and put it in the electric when the internal reaches 160 degrees and no more smoke is needed.


----------



## Mikeg77583

*Fyi*


----------



## Billygoat

I use an el-cheapo outdoor gourmet electric smoker I bought at Academy for around $80. You won't get a smoke ring in the meat from an electric (unless you use some pink salt), but I've made some great brisket and pulled pork with it.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/out...11?color=Green&N=578824977&Ntt=smoker&Ntk=All


----------



## drfishalot

cookshack here. had mine about 10-11 yrs, sold my BGE 3-4 yrs ago cause I just didn't use it anymore. not only is it easy but the finished product can't be beat. now, why anyone would buy a smoker that needs pellets or pucks or biscuits is beyond me.


----------



## old 37

I have a pork butt going on my Masterbuilt Monday morning for pulled pork, already taste it.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Just ordered a Smokin' Tex electric smoker. I went back and forth between Smokin Tex and Cookshack. Ended up going with the Smokin Tex because of the slightly larger capacity. 

I'll post up once it arrives and I've had a chance to use it.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Gottagofishin said:


> Just ordered a Smokin' Tex electric smoker. I went back and forth between Smokin Tex and Cookshack. Ended up going with the Smokin Tex because of the slightly larger capacity.
> 
> I'll post up once it arrives and I've had a chance to use it.


Great choice... I love mine.. the wife even cooks on it.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Arrived this morning. Just wrapping up the breakin cycle. It runs about 10 degrees hotter than the dial markings but the temp temp didn't vary much through a 4 hour cycle.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Billygoat said:


> You won't get a smoke ring in the meat from an electric (unless you use some pink salt), but I've made some great brisket and pulled pork with it.


If you add a little lump charcoal in with the wood you will get a smoke ring.


----------



## RLwhaler

Gottagofishin said:


> Arrived this morning. Just wrapping up the breakin cycle. It runs about 10 degrees hotter than the dial markings but the temp temp didn't vary much through a 4 hour cycle.


Nice! Do you have to "seasoned" it ?


----------



## Gottagofishin

RLwhaler said:


> Nice! Do you have to "seasoned" it ?


That's what the break-in cycle was for. it included some oak blocks that put a nice smoke patina on the inside.


----------



## RLwhaler

Gottagofishin said:


> That's what the break-in cycle was for. it included some oak blocks that put a nice smoke patina on the inside.


Gotcha! I've gotta feeling after all this rain,you'll be putting that baby to use.


----------



## larryamyers

*Trager*



Mikeg77583 said:


> Who has one ? Who likes it ? Who hates it? ... I have a smoker that holds few racks and briskets but thinking about buying an electric smoker ??? .... I'll always use my big smoker just keeping fire going and watching it smoke is why I do it but sometimes I don't have time to check it every 30 min for 14 hours.... Electric smoker a good choice ?! Does it have a good smoke taste ? Love how u can set temp and leave it for an hour or 3 ..... Any help ?


Trager is great, i love it. You cannot ever burn anything, no flare up ever. You can choose Oak, Pecan, Cherry, Mesquite, Apple flavored pellets. Just fill it up and don't worry. It is a slower cook at lower heat, but food is moist and good flavor. I have smoked salmon and cooked filets 1 3/4 thick, came out perfect and juicy and you don't need to flip the food.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Gottagofishin said:


> Just ordered a Smokin' Tex electric smoker. I went back and forth between Smokin Tex and Cookshack. Ended up going with the Smokin Tex because of the slightly larger capacity.
> 
> I'll post up once it arrives and I've had a chance to use it.


Did my first Brisket on the Smokin Tex today. Forgot to take pictures, but it turned out fantastic. Put it on at 4 this morning, set the temp to 200 and took it off at 4 this afternoon. That's it. Never opened the door or touched it in any way. Two hours resting in the cooler and it was perfect. Moist and tender. Color me impressed.

I could easily cook 3 packer trim briskets or 6 boston butts in it.


----------



## 56Jeff

*No Skill in " Set it & Forget it"*

I think if you want consistency and ease of cooking the electric may be the way to go.

With that said, I have a propane smoker, and a offset wood smoker. Depending on my time frame and size of the cook, they have their place.

Now.. There is a Lot of pride and skill required to smoke/ cook with wood and get a product you can brag about. That's the real test of your grit.

Anybody can get Chip Foose to build them a 2 million dollar car, and take it to the local hillbilly car show and win a 4 dollar trophy. The Skill and Grit is doing everything yourself to show off your craftsmanship.

So if you just making some good groceries for the friends and family, enjoy. If your going to start talking smack and puffing out your chest, go to a local competition, and test your grit.

Cheers
:brew:


----------



## Gottagofishin

Lighten up there Francis. I've been stoking cooking fires for 35 or so years. I decided to try something new and it worked well. 

I'm just at the point where I don't want to burn an entire day tending a smoker. Maybe there are others that feel the same and could benefit from my experience.

If it's not for you that's fine.


----------

